# Sim City 2013 Online zwang Umgangen und Stadtgrenzen ausgehebelt.



## Dwayne1988 (14. März 2013)

Einen Spieler ist es gelungen mithilfe des Debug Modus von Sim City 2013 die Stadtgrenzen als auch Always Online zu umgehen. Das ganze wird von Maxis als Geduldet angessehen und man muss keine Angst haben wegen eines Bann, zumindest versprach Ocean Quirly das es erlaubt sei. Nebenbei werrden die Veränderten Regionen/städte weiterhin verfügbar sein was soviel heist es wird erfolgreich in der Cloud gespeichert die Modifikation. 
Der Beweis: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bmce9oIxJag#


Quelle: Modder beweist: "SimCity" offline und grenzenlos spielbar - Games - derStandard.at


----------



## Florian97450 (14. März 2013)

Nice.

Am Besten finde ich: Die Modifikation des Spiels will Maxis indes nicht verbieten. Auf Nachfrage eines Spielers über Twitter gab Game Director Ocean Quigley der Community grünes Licht. "Macht ruhig, aber es wird eine Zeit lang dauern, bis wir Unterstützung leisten können", so Quigley.

D.h. ja eigentlich, dass es geplant ist die Maps größer zu machen. Aber kann auch sein, dass ich das falsch verstehe.


----------



## MyArt (14. März 2013)

Womit bewiesen wäre das es sich doch nur um einen Kopierschutz handelt. 
Vielen Dank an EA dafür.

Sollte es durch den Trubel um das Spiel dazu kommen das es doch ohne Onlinezwang spielbar ist bin ich sogar bereit Geld aus zu geben

Das EA auf Maxis druck ausgeübt hat steht hier nun wohl außer Frage...


----------



## ShrinkField (14. März 2013)

Travel schrieb:


> Das EA auf Maxis druck ausgeübt hat steht hier nun wohl außer Frage...



Das denk ich auch!

Warum konnte Maxis das Spiel denn nicht alleine entwickeln und aufn MArkt bringen, hat doch mit SC4 auch geklappt, oder war da auch ein größerer Publisher im Hintergrund ? (sry weiß es nicht mehr)

Wenns nur Maxis entwickelt hätte wärs sicher besser geworden, die wissen was wir wollen und verunstalten das Game nicht so!

Mittlerweile bin ich sogar glück es nicht gekauft zu haben, und kann mittlerweile drüber lachen wir ihr euch übers Ohr hauen lasst nur ums ..2-3 wochen zocken zu können..weils danach nämlich ausgelutscht ist!

werde freudig warten auf ein "anderes" Release.


----------



## Laudian (14. März 2013)

Hmm, mit ohne Stadtgrenzen denke ich ernsthaft drüber nach mir das Spiel zu kaufen... Mal sehen ob ich mich von Origin überzeugen kann


----------



## Dwayne1988 (14. März 2013)

Ich würde aber noch warten da der Spieler mit den Sims 3 modding tool eine .package Datei so modifizierte das der Help-Center Button den Debug aktivierte. Wie er die Online abfrage wird sicher einen wert geben wann er wieder Server anlabert. Doch wie genau er das machte weis ich nun nicht aber denke wer wirklich Zeit und etwas kenntnis hat sollte es hinbekommen. Doch scheint die Modifikation sehr einfach gewesen zu sein wenn man weis wo man suchen mus. Bestimmt ist der Typ auch ein Sims 3 modder gewesen.


----------



## ZeroX360 (14. März 2013)

Hm nette Nachrichten mal schauen wie es sich so entwickelt.
Vielleicht kommt ja doch noch aufen Rechner.
So lange aber es noch so ist wie es jetzt ist bleibt mein Geld noch bei mir.


----------

